# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Unico e contributi Per Medico di base

## GiusyComm

Buonasera, non riesco a venire a capo di questa situazione spero possiate aiutarmi. 
Sto compilando l'unico di un medico di Base che percepisce compensi Asl, mi ha portato la certificazione di lavoro autonomo stampata dal sito dell'asl con le sue credenziali.
In quest'ultima c'è scritto tipologia reddituale A, ammontare lordo corrisposto e la ritenuta d'acconto; oltre a ciò dove c'è scritto dati previdenziali sono riportati i contributi previdenziali ENPAM a carico del soggetto erogante (10,375%) e quelli a carico del soggetto percipiente (6,125%); ora guardando i cedolini mensili asl mi sono resa conto che i contributi a carico del percipiente sono stati già defalcati dall'imponibile, quindi a mio giudizio non vanno inseriti nel quadro rp perché già dedotti, il mio dubbio riguarda i contributi a carico del soggetto erogante, non capisco se siano o meno inseriti nell'imponibile e se quindi devo dedurli inserendoli nel quadro rp oppure no. Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi aiuteranno. Saluti.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Buonasera, non riesco a venire a capo di questa situazione spero possiate aiutarmi. 
> Sto compilando l'unico di un medico di Base che percepisce compensi Asl, mi ha portato la certificazione di lavoro autonomo stampata dal sito dell'asl con le sue credenziali.
> In quest'ultima c'è scritto tipologia reddituale A, ammontare lordo corrisposto e la ritenuta d'acconto; oltre a ciò dove c'è scritto dati previdenziali sono riportati i contributi previdenziali ENPAM a carico del soggetto erogante (10,375%) e quelli a carico del soggetto percipiente (6,125%); ora guardando i cedolini mensili asl mi sono resa conto che i contributi a carico del percipiente sono stati già defalcati dall'imponibile, quindi a mio giudizio non vanno inseriti nel quadro rp perché già dedotti, il mio dubbio riguarda i contributi a carico del soggetto erogante, non capisco se siano o meno inseriti nell'imponibile e se quindi devo dedurli inserendoli nel quadro rp oppure no. Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi aiuteranno. Saluti.

  ciao giusy
edit

----------


## GiusyComm

L'ex art 10 lett e-ter dice che sono deducibili i contributi "versati" ma per "versati" si intende versati dal contribuente oppure, come nel caso in esame, sono deducibili anche i contributi versati dall'ente, in questo caso l'Asl, a favore del contribuente?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> L'ex art 10 lett e-ter dice che sono deducibili i contributi "versati" ma per "versati" si intende versati dal contribuente oppure, come nel caso in esame, sono deducibili anche i contributi versati dall'ente, in questo caso l'Asl, a favore del contribuente?

  si.........................

----------


## unclemik

> ora guardando i cedolini mensili asl mi sono resa conto che i contributi a carico del percipiente sono stati già defalcati dall'imponibile, quindi a mio giudizio non vanno inseriti nel quadro rp perché già dedotti

  , 
esatto... come è giusto che sia altrimenti la ritenuta d'acconto verrebbe applicata anche ai contributi previdenzialì   

> il mio dubbio riguarda i contributi a carico del soggetto erogante, non capisco se siano o meno inseriti nell'imponibile e se quindi devo dedurli inserendoli nel quadro rp oppure no. Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi aiuteranno. Saluti.

  quelli a carico del soggetto erogante sono "a carico del soggetto erogante" e quindi non sono detraibili da parte del percipiente..........

----------


## GaiaMichela

> , 
> esatto... come è giusto che sia altrimenti la ritenuta d'acconto verrebbe applicata anche ai contributi previdenzialì   
> quelli a carico del soggetto erogante sono "a carico del soggetto erogante" e quindi non sono detraibili da parte del percipiente..........

  esatto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GiusyComm

> , 
> esatto... come è giusto che sia altrimenti la ritenuta d'acconto verrebbe applicata anche ai contributi previdenzialì   
> quelli a carico del soggetto erogante sono "a carico del soggetto erogante" e quindi non sono detraibili da parte del percipiente..........

  ...in effetti sono d'accordo e questo era il mio pensiero originale, quello che mi ha mandato in confusione però è stato questo documento: http://www.fiscal-focus.it/cms_utili...eddito,3,56041
in cui ad un certo punto c'è scritto "Anche la quota di contributo non trattenuta, se effettivamente versata, è deducibile dal reddito dell'anno".
Che ne pensate? sbaglio io ad interpretare il documento?  :Confused:

----------


## unclemik

> ...in effetti sono d'accordo e questo era il mio pensiero originale, quello che mi ha mandato in confusione però è stato questo documento: http://www.fiscal-focus.it/cms_utili...eddito,3,56041
> in cui ad un certo punto c'è scritto "Anche la quota di contributo non trattenuta, se effettivamente versata, è deducibile dal reddito dell'anno".
> Che ne pensate? sbaglio io ad interpretare il documento?

  conosco quel documento, che riporta un caso con un esempio sostanzialmente errato alla fonte ove dice: _Sulle competenze viene evidenziata la contribuzione ENPAM nella misura del 10,375%, ma solo il 6,125% è dedotto
in busta, nonché ritenuto e certificato a fine anno. L_
in realtà la quota del 10.375 è quella a carico della Asl, non fa parte delle competenze del medico, mentre il 6.125 (da quest'anno è 7.125) è quella effettivamente quella a carico del medico, calcolata sulle sue competenze...
In pratica i versamenti a favore del medico corrispondono al 16,50, ma di questi solo il 6.125 sono a carico del medico, e comunque sono già detratti a monte, quindi non vanno indicati tra gli oneri deducibili. 
non credo di sbagliarmi, faccio il medico da 32 anni...

----------


## GiusyComm

> conosco quel documento, che riporta un caso con un esempio sostanzialmente errato alla fonte ove dice: _Sulle competenze viene evidenziata la contribuzione ENPAM nella misura del 10,375%, ma solo il 6,125% è dedotto
> in busta, nonché ritenuto e certificato a fine anno. L_
> in realtà la quota del 10.375 è quella a carico della Asl, non fa parte delle competenze del medico, mentre il 6.125 (da quest'anno è 7.125) è quella effettivamente quella a carico del medico, calcolata sulle sue competenze...
> In pratica i versamenti a favore del medico corrispondono al 16,50, ma di questi solo il 6.125 sono a carico del medico, e comunque sono già detratti a monte, quindi non vanno indicati tra gli oneri deducibili. 
> non credo di sbagliarmi, faccio il medico da 32 anni...

  ok hai fugato tutti i miei dubbi, grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## gengys78

Non sarei così sicuro di non portare in deduzione i contributi previdenziali a carico del percipiente, in quanto sui cedolini rilasciati dalla ASL l'imponibile previdenziale è lo stesso dell'imponibile IRPEF su cui viene calcolata l'imposta.

----------


## PAOLA CA

> Non sarei così sicuro di non portare in deduzione i contributi previdenziali a carico del percipiente, in quanto sui cedolini rilasciati dalla ASL l'imponibile previdenziale è lo stesso dell'imponibile IRPEF su cui viene calcolata l'imposta.

  Io penso, a mio modesto parere che la quota di contributi trattenuta dalla ASL sui cedolini che è rimasta a carico del medico è onere deducibile. ES. il medico dovrebbe incassare  1.000,00 - ritenuta d'acconto- contributi Enpam incassa di meno. Pertanto a mio avviso la quota di contributi rimasta a carico del medico è onere deducibile.
Che ne pensate?

----------


## mauxxy

Esattamente come dici tu; sono deducibili! Il CUD rilasciato dall'asl indica importo lordo percepito dal medico; al lordo della ritenuta del 20% (da indicare in RE)  e delle trattenute Enpam che indicherai in RP21, alle quali sommerai i contributi  versati personalmente dal medico.
Spero di essere stato chiaro... saluti

----------


## PAOLA CA

> Non sarei così sicuro di non portare in deduzione i contributi previdenziali a carico del percipiente, in quanto sui cedolini rilasciati dalla ASL l'imponibile previdenziale è lo stesso dell'imponibile IRPEF su cui viene calcolata l'imposta.

  Concordo con Gengys78, voi come vi comportate in questa situazione per i medici di base? io è la prima volta che mi trovo di fronte a questo problema. C'è qualcuno più ferrato in materia di noi?

----------


## Cinesate

sto affrontando lo stesso problema per mia moglie (i clienti più noiosi sono i parenti, no?!) e non ho la certezza che la quota trattenuta al medico dalla ASL vada effettivamente riportata nel quadro RP (o nel caso di mia moglie forfettaria nell'apposito rigo) poichè se cercate sul sito ENPAM la certificazione per gli oneri deducibili riguarda solamente la quota A (il fisso annuo, diciamo) e non la quota speciale B per MMG (importo che si trova comunque in altra sezione. 
questa la lettera ENPAM   

> Le inviamo in allegato la certificazione dei contributi previdenziali, versati nellanno 2016 alla
> Fondazione ENPAM, distinti per tipo di fondo
> Questo documento Le sarà utile per la prossima dichiarazione dei redditi (modello 730 o modello
> Redditi).
> Secondo la legge, infatti, i contributi previdenziali versati al proprio ente di appartenenza, sia quelli
> obbligatori sia quelli facoltativi (es. riscatti e ricongiunzioni) sono totalmente deducibili dal Reddito
> ex art. 10, comma 1, lettera e) del DPR n. 917/86.

  mi verrebbe quasi da inserire nel quadro LM l'importo al netto delle ritenute previdenziali e bona...

----------


## MrDike

L'onere è deducibile. 
Vedi *qui*.

----------


## daniel@studioinderst.eu

Riprendo la discussione per un chiarimento, nel caso che sto affrontando il reddito imponibile da CU2018 (casella 8) è pari alla somma degli imponibili irpef dei singoli cedolini mensili da cui è gia stata dedotta la quota di contributi Empam trattenute. Ritengo che in questa fattispecie non si possa dedurre dall'imponibile indicato in certificazione unica la quota di contributi riportata alla casella 35 dei dati previdenziali (contributi previdenziali a carico del percipiente)

----------

